# car nationalization



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi! Does one have to go to the border to nationalize their car? I've heard that it can be done at other in-country Immigration offices, such as Acapulco, but I can't seem to find anything in Mexico's immigration webpages about it. I'm along way from the border, near Puerto Escondido in Oaxaca, and would love to not have to make the really long trip for this needed car nationalization. Thanks for your help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Immigration has absolutely nothing to do with nationalization of vehicles. It is under Mexican Customs. However, unless you have a classic antique and very deep pockets, and your car is exactly ten years old, nationalization of a vehicle is not economically practical. As such, you will have a hard time finding the necessary broker to even handle the process any more. Mexico intends to eliminate so many old, polluting vehicles from its roads, particularly in the major cities. Your best bet is to take your temporarily imported car out of Mexico and buy its replacement in Mexico.

PS: You might investigate the possibility of selling your present car in Guatemala. I know that many Mexicans buy cars in the USA and transport them, with permits, through Mexico to Guatamala for re-sale.


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! I appreciate the advise. My car is exactly ten years old, and it's a good one that's well worth the money to nationalize. Do you know if there are any customs offices where I can do it that aren't on the US border?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sadly, I don't. It may also be a long and complicated process, so pack a bag and plan to spend some time, as well as a significant amount of cash. I hear that it can cost up to 1/3 the value of the car. Then, you will probably only be able to get liability coverage after it is nationalized.
For more details, you will probably have to search, in Spanish, for permanent importation of a vehicle on the Aduana website.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

The CLAA has a page of agents that do vehicle imports:

Importación Definitiva de Vehículos
I got a swift response back from A.A. Héctor A. Gutiérrez Casillas when I emailed him. 

As previously stated, the vehicle must be 10 years old (2001), and vin must start with 1-4. You will also need the original title, your curp, ID, and proof of residency in mexico.

I was under the assumption that you can import a vehicle from any point where the aduana is - but you cannot import anything that is already in the country. If I understand what I was reading correctly, you would have to bring the car outside of mexico first then import it.

I'm sure that someone from the link above would be able to clarify everything for you. Even though they are listed as border locations, many are part of major companies that work with the aduana all over the country.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

dlnelsonroca said:


> Hi! Does one have to go to the border to nationalize their car? I've heard that it can be done at other in-country Immigration offices, such as Acapulco, but I can't seem to find anything in Mexico's immigration webpages about it. I'm along way from the border, near Puerto Escondido in Oaxaca, and would love to not have to make the really long trip for this needed car nationalization. Thanks for your help!


Many of us want to do the same thing, but wondering what the benefit would be from nationalizing our car?


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

a thousand thanks, kazslo! I'll get in touch with the aduana agents tomorrow!

My car is here, and has been legally for several years. Hopefully I'll be able to somehow do te transaction without a 28 hour drive first.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Many of us want to do the same thing, but wondering what the benefit would be from nationalizing our car?



You can sell the vehicle in mexico, anyone can drive it, and if you can't get a temporary permit its the only way to bring in a vehicle. Each of these perks has to be weighed against the cost of importing it - taxes and fees from the aduana, and costs to pay your aduana agent. Like RV said - it can be more than 30% of the cost of your vehicle.


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

other advantages are that the federal police are not as attentive as they are to a foreign plate, and if you've got a good car that's worth the keeping then you can keep it. Other folks in the mission I work with have nationalized vehicles over the last few years, and they have paid an average of $1,500 to $2,000 total each time.


----------



## dlnelsonroca (Nov 26, 2010)

Even though the Mexican aduana website says that a car can be nationalized in any port authorized to do that (without a list of said ports), the last word that I got from an aduana agent in Salina Cruz is that thay no longer do car nationalizations. They said that the car must be nationalized at the border town where it originally entered. Oh, well. It's a 28 hour trip for me soon...


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

fordmexico said:


> Nationalization of a used vehicle requires a quite different analysis than that for new vehicles. Even with the large difference between the USA and Mexico in the value of similar used vehicles, I am not sure that the lower price of the vehicle in the USA plus the expenses of importation (Brokers Fees, Transportation, IVA, ISAN, and the General Import Tax) would be less than just buying a similar vehicle in Mexico.


Most cases I've heard have been where someone wants to import a vehicle_ they already own_. That is a bit different from the case where one starts without a car and must decide where to purchase because they would have to sell what they have, a process that many are not as familiar with. If one sells at a dealer one can lose quite a bit in the spread between trade-in and retail.

Additionally, many may not be confident they could make a smart buying decision in Mexico where they may face a language barrier and unfamiliarity with laws and the auto market. The hassles of importation may be significant but they may feel more comfortable with that than giving up a car they know to be reliable and risk ending up with a piece of junk.


----------

